# Circle D kent - meet up 25th Sept...chinese :) 18-30's



## Shelb1uk (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi guys...

The next Circle D (18-30;s) is 25th Sept and we are going for a chinese and drinks in Maidstone kent, follow the link below for details...just shout if any questions or to join the guest list  x x x

Hope to see u there!!!! x x x 

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=120294528022585


----------



## Shelb1uk (Sep 16, 2010)

*bump diddy bump*

One week to go  x x x


----------



## caroleann (Sep 20, 2010)

Shame im over 30 cos i live in maidstone.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi caroleann...

I tend to bend the rules up until age 35? Not sure of your age  The circle d 3yr next april will be open to all ages failing that...add me on Facebook and I can keep you in the loop 

I feel bad having to say 'no' to those outside of the 18-30 bracket...but my group was set up to fill a specific gap where there was no support and is peer support so I have to draw the line sumwhere...the other option is if you fancy setting up a 30+ group would be more than happy to help you get started 

Also I know several people in Kent who are 30+.....and I could hook you up via facebook...

Talk soon  x x x


----------



## caroleann (Sep 20, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> Hi caroleann...
> 
> I tend to bend the rules up until age 35? Not sure of your age  The circle d 3yr next april will be open to all ages failing that...add me on Facebook and I can keep you in the loop
> 
> ...



Hi shelb please dont feel bad about the age thing because you are doing a good thing,unfortunately im closer to fifty then i am thirty,lol wishful thinking i think.
But seriously i completly understand  and i hope you all have a good time. 
I will have a chat with you soon about your suggestions as well.


----------



## Marc (Sep 21, 2010)

Is there anything like this in the Midlands? I'm 30+1 so can I sneek in?  

Marc


----------



## Shelb1uk (Sep 21, 2010)

caroleann said:


> Hi shelb please dont feel bad about the age thing because you are doing a good thing,unfortunately im closer to fifty then i am thirty,lol wishful thinking i think.
> But seriously i completly understand  and i hope you all have a good time.
> I will have a chat with you soon about your suggestions as well.



I know someone in their mid 40's who lives in Medway who I can hook you up with and thats off the top of my head..might be more if I check me diabetes database hehe  can add you to it if you want...

I know thanks for understanding, just feel awful that i can't support EVERYONE ...

Deffo talk to me soon and I can see what else I can do to help  x x x everyone should have support x x x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Sep 21, 2010)

Marc said:


> Is there anything like this in the Midlands? I'm 30+1 so can I sneek in?
> 
> Marc



hehe mark...one day I will be 31 and am not gonna chuck myself out of the group I started haha ;0)

Have a look here for a local group http://www.circledrocks.co.uk/Other-Groups---Support-UK-Wide.html

think MyD could be the nearest one....Siobhan Murphy runs it (shiv on here)...

If you give me your town and add me on facebook I can also try and match you up with someone who lives near you 

Just let me know...we all need support  x x x


----------

